
Zach Beane: The Quicklisp fundraiser is now up and running - lispm
http://lispblog.xach.com/post/154210750153/the-quicklisp-fundraiser-is-now-up-and-running
======
ovidnis
Thanks Zach, without quicklisp I probably wouldn't still be hacking in CL.

------
zachbeane
My video appeal is here:
[https://vimeo.com/194845103](https://vimeo.com/194845103)

